# Weird CWM problem



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Whenever I go into recovery mode I get these errors right away:

E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/command
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log

This hasn't seemed to affect my device at all in fact my device is working better than normal, so my question to you is is this a problem worth fixing as I don't want to reflash anything or should I just not worry about it.

Thanks,
P2K


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

It seems like I had this issue once before. But only related to the cache partition. If i remember I Odin'd cwm and it did the trick.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

you odin'd just CWM so nothing was erased correct?


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

ok so I just odin'd CWM and nothing changed


----------

